# A3 V8 4.2L



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

A good car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: A3 V8 4.2L (Wolfsburgstore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburgstore* »_









That's insane!







Where can I get mine done?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 V8 4.2L (Wolfsburgstore)*

Not too fond of exterior mods but the engine is awesome.


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: A3 V8 4.2L (Wolfsburgstore)*

any pics of the front and side? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: A3 V8 4.2L (AudiA3m)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA3m* »_any pics of the front and side? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

From the same site


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: A3 V8 4.2L (Ken A3T)*

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------

